# Tiny little fish, Boraras brigittae



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Because of a couple of friends' getting into micro fish, I am getting really into shooting them. It's def. a challenge as they are about 1/2" average, but it's very rewarding. Here are a few from last night of my Boraras:


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Nice pictures I wonder what it would look like if you had a darker substrate.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Cool looking fish and great photos. That must have taken some patience.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hats off to you. I've tried taking pictures of mine with a digital camera and it's impossible, what with their tiny size and tendency to dart hither and thither.

I agree with guppy though, I'd like to see you take a picture of the fish in a tank with dark substrate, maybe get that flaming crimson that I love so much from these fish. By the way, where'd you get the brigittae and how much were they? I want to add 10 more to my tank, but don't know anywhere local that stocks it. Northridge is about 30 minutes away from LA, so if the LFS is close to you maybe I can check it out.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

James, thanks. I guess I could try doing something with the substrate. I happen to like this sand, it's very uniform. Maybe I should get some in dark color 

Unfortunately those fish are from a LFS that is pretty far. It's in Ventura County, called Tat's Tropical Fish. Another hidden gem type place in Socal. They specialize in Barbs. They have some amazing barbs as well as a ton of small fish for nano setups, all types of tetras and other stuff. Very inexpensite and they have the Galaxies already also. But they are about an hour from where I am, so from you probably 1.5-2hr drive.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

congrats on the pics of these little guys. I have taken hundreds of shots of mine and still do not have a good pic! They are tough to photograph at least with my amount of photography skill


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Matt, sometimes a good camera helps 

Check out Aquatic-Photography.com to see what I'm talking about. IIRC, Paradise is a little involved over there!

Now, it's definitely possible to take good if not great pics with a point and shoot camera, but the shutter lag is what'll get you.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I thought I had a decent camera  I still say it is my skills that need improving


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

paradise said:


> Unfortunately those fish are from a LFS that is pretty far. It's in Ventura County, called Tat's Tropical Fish. Another hidden gem type place in Socal. They specialize in Barbs. They have some amazing barbs as well as a ton of small fish for nano setups, all types of tetras and other stuff. Very inexpensite and they have the Galaxies already also. But they are about an hour from where I am, so from you probably 1.5-2hr drive.


anyone else hearing an excuse for some of us to get together and have a mini meeting to carpool up there?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Huh...and I drove through Ventura two weeks ago. Too bad it was at night!


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> Check out Aquatic-Photography.com to see what I'm talking about. IIRC, Paradise is a little involved over there!


Mike, yes, I used to own the site, at this time I am just a member like you and everyone else.  Still involved though.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Now if only I could find some time to get over there more!


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

haha is it eating the sand?


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

nah, there are bits of food in it  look for the pink dots


----------

